# Does your cat play fetch?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky has been playing fetch with me since he was a small kitten, and i didn't have to teach him, it's just something he loves to do! He loves to fetch squishy multi-colored balls, rawhide chicken sticks, etc. I know rawhide isn't the best, but i read about how Siamese cat's can get Pica(his mother is half blue lynx siamese), and he had been chewing on door knobs, my wooden dining room table chairs, etc. The chews have really helped stop this behavior, and he loves to carry them in his mouth and bring them to me, which is so cute!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha fetched up until she was about 5 then lost interest.
I'd e sitting in my chair watching TV and she'd bring me a Rattle Mouse, I'd toss it across the room and she'd give chase like a Golden Retriever after a tennis ball.
She'd bat it around a bit then bring it back for another go.
God I wish I had videos, it was hysterical, I used to call her Pup Pup which irritated my lady friend, but it was a very fond memory, we also played "Mouse Ball where I would try to toss the mouse past her, she was super athletic and would leap high into the air and snatch the mouse or bat it repeatedly into the air like she was juggling.
Good good times.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia used to play fetch and then also lost interest. Lacey used to do it when I was in bed. I had to start locking her out at night or else she wouldn't let me sleep. Now, she's too much of a Diva to be bothered bringing anything back.

I haven't seen Sasha do it yet and Egypt never did it, either.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky does the same thing, Bob  He plays with it a bit, he runs around with a toy or the stick in his mouth, and sometimes he meows when he has the ball in his mouth. lol he's hysterical. When he's in his tree, my husband will throw the kickeroo to him, and he catches it with his paws  Cat's are awesome


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack plays fetch, has since he was a kitten. But then he is half siamese...

He will actually initiate the game most times. One of his favorite things to fetch is half a plastic easter eggs. I have woke up some days with 4 on my pillow in a nice neat row. Some nights i can here him in the dining room batting them around, easter eggs make a really nice sound on wood floors.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

So, it's a Siamese thing then? I've also read Munchkin's tend to play fetch as well, so i guess there are a few breeds that enjoy playing fetch  I love it! Yes, Rocky often times initiates the game first as well  Rocky's mother is half blue lynx siamese


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

My boy on my blanket, but as we all know what are our possessions, become our cat's possessions. lol


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

you have possessions? I have 4 cats and 2 foster kittens. a dog, 2 kids and a SO... I own NOTHING..... not even my own time.

wait I have a camera.. to take pics of the above.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had another cat who played fetch all the time.

Gigi did when she first adopted me, but she hasn't done it in a while.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Fetching isn't necessarily a "Siamese thing". Both my Devons fetch since they were 4 mo. old kittens. Alkee loves little stuffed mousies, and Zuba likes twisted wires (usually stolen from hubby's work bench). Now that they're 6 y.o. they're not quite as enthusiastic as they used to be, but they still fetch, especially Alkee. She's very insistent upon it, and not just to me but will follow Zuba around with it in her mouth meowing at him, and if he lies down, stands near him meowing with her mousie in her mouth and then drops it on his head or back. It's quite funny, as he tries to ignore her antics and wants nothing to do with her mousies. I was shopping the other day and pulled a tissue out of a pocket of my purse and out came a little mousie which Alkee had stuffed in it....the cashier and I had a laugh at that one. She usually leaves a mousie just inside the front door when for me whenI return home. I had Manx before and quite a number of them retrieved toys too. So not just Siamese do it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow doesn't do the 'fetching', I do. He whips stuff across the room with his paw and i go get it for him. Then he whips it the other way and I go get it for him......

I'm quite well trained.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> you have possessions? I have 4 cats and 2 foster kittens. a dog, 2 kids and a SO... I own NOTHING..... not even my own time.
> 
> wait I have a camera.. to take pics of the above.


Wow, you are busy busy! My husband and i are in our 20s, so we our only baby is Rocky Raccoon  Some day though, we will have a busy household, and even less things will be "mine." lol But, seriously, everything that is mine or my husband's, he wants to lay on it. I think it must be a scent thing..or he really wants to take over the world, one piece of clothing at a time. lolll


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> MowMow doesn't do the 'fetching', I do. He whips stuff across the room with his paw and i go get it for him. Then he whips it the other way and I go get it for him......
> 
> I'm quite well trained.


MowMow has you under his thumb  You're MowMow's human slave, he knows he doesn't have to fetch when you'll go get it for him. lol MowMow has it made in the shade


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

catloverami said:


> Fetching isn't necessarily a "Siamese thing". Both my Devons fetch since they were 4 mo. old kittens. Alkee loves little stuffed mousies, and Zuba likes twisted wires (usually stolen from hubby's work bench). Now that they're 6 y.o. they're not quite as enthusiastic as they used to be, but they still fetch, especially Alkee. She's very insistent upon it, and not just to me but will follow Zuba around with it in her mouth meowing at him, and if he lies down, stands near him meowing with her mousie in her mouth and then drops it on his head or back. It's quite funny, as he tries to ignore her antics and wants nothing to do with her mousies. I was shopping the other day and pulled a tissue out of a pocket of my purse and out came a little mousie which Alkee had stuffed in it....the cashier and I had a laugh at that one. She usually leaves a mousie just inside the front door when for me whenI return home. I had Manx before and quite a number of them retrieved toys too. So not just Siamese do it.


Awwwwwe, how cute!!  I only have one cat, but maybe some day, if we get another cat, Rocky will be persistent and will do the same cute antics as your cat. lol


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Meeka loves fetch! We didn't teach her either, she just started bringing toys to us. She's recently started doing it with socks as well. She gets so excited when she wants to play and makes these funny high pitched, short meows with a toy/pair of socks in her mouth. Too cute.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Nope Misa doesn't play fetch. She's not really a playful cat, but she is a good snuggler. ♥ ^_^ The boys do however.. sort of. lol


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep! Simone harasses me every night while I'm trying to eat dinner/watch tv until I throw one of his little squishy foam balls. It's always funny to pull out this trick whenever my friends/family are over. They just stare with their mouths open  LOL Pumpkin doesn't retrieve, but she gets in on the game by hiding behind the furniture to sneak up on Simone when he brings the ball back!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

love.my.cats said:


> Meeka loves fetch! We didn't teach her either, she just started bringing toys to us. She's recently started doing it with socks as well. She gets so excited when she wants to play and makes these funny high pitched, short meows with a toy/pair of socks in her mouth. Too cute.


Rocky makes the high pitched noise as well sometimes  I think it would be really cute to see him run around with a sock in his mouth. lol I would hope it would be a clean sock though. haha


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

swimkris said:


> Yep! Simone harasses me every night while I'm trying to eat dinner/watch tv until I throw one of his little squishy foam balls. It's always funny to pull out this trick whenever my friends/family are over. They just stare with their mouths open  LOL Pumpkin doesn't retrieve, but she gets in on the game by hiding behind the furniture to sneak up on Simone when he brings the ball back!


Rocky also LOVES the foam squishy balls, as i previously stated  He fetches and he retrieves, which is great  I think that's awesome that Pumpkin sneaks up on Simone. lolll


----------



## neko13_3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My cat, Elsie, plays fetch. Sometimes with toy mice. Usually with a q-tip she found, or a piece of paper that went through the washer and the dryer and is therefore pretty solid. It's funny, and amusing. She runs right over things to go after it. Sadly, she's not the brightest cat, so you can pretend to throw something and she'll go after it.*eye roll* lol


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Gordon LOVES fetch, we've always said he's more puppy than kitten. This is him
Log In | Facebook


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy plays it - but ONLY with me. Visitors think it's so awesome to see a cat playing fetch!


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

My cat Maus also plays fetch shes been doing it since she was 8 weeks old


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lexi used to play fetch. I have a video... it's not the best quality, but you can see her sprinting across the room and back.





 
She doesn't do it much anymore, I think she got bored with it. Maybe she'll pick it up again later.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My two previous cats, Ginger and Sophie used to play fetch until they were older ad then the game became " You throw it, You come get it even if I find it"

Lily or Harli will run after things I throw and play with them, but they don't bring them back. 

Harli will bring toys to me, ususally at night making distressful-sounding mews while it's in her mouth and then she'll drop it when she sees me noticing her and will run over to me.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My cats don't.

Rocky_Raccoon, your cat looks like a Snowshoe... they're known to play fetch!

My aunt's cat is a Snowshoe (well, without papers who really knows, she was sold as one) -- she plays fetch.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I wish Finn would play fetch. Instead he does this thing where he drags his toys right beside my feet and attacks the toys. I have several scratches on my feet now because he's so vigorous with his back paws. I'll throw them away from me, but he just drags them back and starts again. I need to wear shoes when it's playtime.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Carmel said:


> My cats don't.
> 
> Rocky_Raccoon, your cat looks like a Snowshoe... they're known to play fetch!
> 
> My aunt's cat is a Snowshoe (well, without papers who really knows, she was sold as one) -- she plays fetch.


He's a long legged Munchkin, and his mother is a blue lynx siamese/ragdoll long legged Munchkin, and his father is a cream cameo Persian long legged Munchkin  But, it seems like quite a few breeds play fetch though based on this thread  I just think it's awesome that Rocky fetches and retrieves, it's amazing to me. lol Btw, that picture is absolutely adorable! Rocky also plays fetch with rawhide sticks, and it would be so awesome if i could get a pic of him doing it  lol


----------

